# Late two day-Southern Zone



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

ok, here we go...where is the open water, who has a hot field, who has room for me, where should I go, what's the limit on cans, can we shoot geese???......

I am going to drive around LSC friday but I assume all boat launching option's are gone, ramps and canals all froze up. 
rivers, edges of ice?? it's going to be feast or famine this weekend. ...Andy


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Its gunna be a sucky split for most that don't have a field access.
Wife and I took a ride yesterday and couldn't believe the numbers in Monroe county. 
Im on a smokin hot field waitlist...depends on my neighbors buddies canceling. Lol
...dont really care either way.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I need to get out and scout in west Michigan. Initially my plan was to find some open skinny water but with the warm up and rain forecasted, any birds I find may just end up moving to sheet water in the fields. 

We have a family thing at 2pm on Saturday, so thinking I may break ice and just hunt a small pond in a cornfield that I have permission on and hope for the best. It's not far from a river but I have no idea if that river locked up over Christmas. It's close to the family thing and at least I wouldn't need to scramble to get there. It'll probably be a boring hunt but easy. 

I'll do some scouting over the next few days and figure it out. I don't expect much, but have to at least give it one last shot.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Not a big fan of the 2d split. But I participate occasionally.

My Christmas flu will dictate a lot of that participation this year


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Never seen so many cranes sticking it out this long. They were either migrating south or feeding in huge flocks yesterday. By Saturday frozen water should open up. Fields will be a mess and fearing it'll be walk in only with all the slop.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I just looked at the rules since I have been out of Waterfowl for a few years. Sucks big time that they no longer have all of January late season for Geese. Was at a buddies yesterday and noted they were flying just at 5.  
I use to do a heavy smack down on those, took a lot of heavy Duck hunters and they could not believe it!


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

wavie said:


> Never seen so many cranes sticking it out this long. They were either migrating south or feeding in huge flocks yesterday*. By Saturday frozen water should open up. *Fields will be a mess and fearing it'll be walk in only with all the slop.


Really?…better turn up the furnace cuz my spot’s got a mile of ice to go. Lol


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree. I don’t think things will open up as fast as some think.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Me and the crew were looking forward to the split before the cold weather got here, lake was loaded with mallards and golden eyes plus geese. Straight up act of God to get it opened back up by the weekend, even with the river dumping into it.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Not a chance. Find rivers if you gotta go.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Above freezing temps and rain on relatively thin ice will eat it up pretty quickly.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the Lake Erie MetroPark launch yesterday


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

dankoustas said:


> Here is the Lake Erie MetroPark launch yesterday
> View attachment 874779


Sweet!! should be open to hunt by Saturday. Lol


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fishfighter said:


> Above freezing temps and rain on relatively thin ice will eat it up pretty quickly.


The rain isn’t supposed to start here until Friday. Tomorrow is only going to be in the 40s and cloudy. Doubt much ice is going to melt before Saturday morning.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoping for a couple good hunts this weekend for the split. Our field options are holding a lot of birds as of this morning! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

zep02 said:


> Hoping for a couple good hunts this weekend for the split. Our field options are holding a lot of birds as of this morning!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same here should be fun .


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

So far behind in my scouting... I always forget I have the kids home this week. 😆


----------



## KJW1992 (Apr 23, 2019)

I haven't had much time for duck hunting or scouting this year and I'm still pretty new to the sport and could use some advice. I did a bit of driving this morning looking for open water, and will be doing some more scouting this evening, hoping to hunt tomorrow and Sunday. One potential spot is a pond that has some small holes in the ice as of this morning, pretty sure it's spring-fed and that's what's causing the holes in the ice. Second potential spot is some flooded timber, not sure how deep but it wasn't frozen this morning. Third option is a creek about 500 yards back from the road in a wide open floodplain/marsh area that I didn't get eyes on today but I'm certain is not frozen. How would you prioritize this evening in preparation of the weekend? I'm thinking check ice conditions in the pond first, then go hike in to the creek and sit for an hour before dark and see if there are any birds. Sound like a plan? I'm open to suggestions because I really don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd also look at what is around the areas your scouting. Are any of them near ag fields where birds might be feeding? If so I'd start looking at those spots first. If the pond is still frozen will you be able to get to birds if you shoot them? Stuff to think about.


I hiked about three miles today. Found 7 ducks and they were scattered around. I'd be happier if it had stayed cold. Think I'll hunt skinny water tomorrow and hope the Mizz Suzy I found today brings a few friends. Lol. One spot had boot tracks all over it so figure someone else will be there in the morning and a third spot is awfully close to the road and I'm not sure how deep it is. Saw quite a few trucks checking out the bigger water. More people than ducks around. I'm hiking in a ways and hopefully can avoid the crowd.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Good luck, boys…..and girls!


----------



## jayk (Dec 11, 2013)

I still read it as they shot 4 mallards the first night “we each went home with two mallards”

I was just trying to give the guy the benefit of the doubt. Clearly no one knows what really happened besides the two guys that were there but it does make you wonder why he took the picture’s down. Either way is what it is now, enjoy your weekend 🤘


----------



## GnarDawg (Dec 17, 2020)

jayk said:


> I still read it as they shot 4 mallards the first night “we each went home with two mallards”
> 
> I was just trying to give the guy the benefit of the doubt. Clearly no one knows what really happened besides the two guys that were there but it does make you wonder why he took the picture’s down. Either way is what it is now, enjoy your weekend 🤘


I appreciate you giving the benefit, but also appreciated those who let me know how that photo may be interpreted.

We each got two the first day, I just thought swatting that pair was cool because I haven’t done that before with another hunter. Love my buddies who took me out and got me started , but we weren’t the most patient with letting birds finish.

Talked to a local who recognized a spot we both like a lot, and decided it was best to just take both down. 

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

ajkulish said:


> Why not leave the skin on those whole ducks? Never seen that before.


I did on 2 of them! Plucking ducks does not appeal to me. Takes me about 3 minutes to skin one and about 15 minutes to fully pluck one. When you have a good number of them to hammer through it boils down to a time thing. Not to mention the fat is not likely the best thing for health. 

The 2 I did pluck will be enjoyed for a number of reasons. Not the least of which is to compare to the ducks that I smoke skinned. My smoked duck recipe has been a proven treat for over 35 years so, you know, I got that going for me.

I will say this, when I pulled out the first duck that I plucked it was FULL of what would have to be fat that drained out. The only other duck that drained like that was the other bird with skin on. Really looking forward to eating a few tomorrow morning in a goose field.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

LoBrass said:


> I did on 2 of them! Plucking ducks does not appeal to me. Takes me about 3 minutes to skin one and about 15 minutes to fully pluck one. When you have a good number of them to hammer through it boils down to a time thing. Not to mention the fat is not likely the best thing for health.
> 
> The 2 I did pluck will be enjoyed for a number of reasons. Not the least of which is to compare to the ducks that I smoke skinned. My smoked duck recipe has been a proven treat for over 35 years so, you know, I got that going for me.
> 
> I will say this, when I pulled out the first duck that I plucked it was FULL of what would have to be fat that drained out. The only other duck that drained like that was the other bird with skin on. Really looking forward to eating a few tomorrow morning in a goose field.


That last sentence is why i asked - skin is essentially all fat and does a great job of absorbing the smoke and keeping the moisture within the breast where you want it, gives you a nice crispy smoky shield on the outside that tastes great and keeps the duck tender. You are the first person I have seen to smoke a lean meat with no added fat (like draping it in bacon, common as well) but if people have been giving you the thumbs up for 35 years then good on ya!

Save that fat that renders out of the skinned ducks next time, and put it in a mason jar in the fridge. Then, next time you want to smoke a skinless duck, slather the solid duck fat over the skinless duck and run it. Will help substitute to act as that skin layer. I add duck fat to my venison all the time due to how lean it is.

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## JFishy (Dec 10, 2019)

ajkulish said:


> That last sentence is why i asked - skin is essentially all fat and does a great job of absorbing the smoke and keeping the moisture within the breast where you want it, gives you a nice crispy smoky shield on the outside that tastes great and keeps the duck tender. You are the first person I have seen to smoke a lean meat with no added fat (like draping it in bacon, common as well) but if people have been giving you the thumbs up for 35 years then good on ya!
> 
> Save that fat that renders out of the skinned ducks next time, and put it in a mason jar in the fridge. Then, next time you want to smoke a skinless duck, slather the solid duck fat over the skinless duck and run it. Will help substitute to act as that skin layer. I add duck fat to my venison all the time due to how lean it is.
> 
> Good luck on your hunt!


 What's the best/quickest way to pluck a duck? Is there one? LOL. I'd love to do it sometime, I just never seem to remember or have the time.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

JFishy said:


> What's the best/quickest way to pluck a duck? Is there one? LOL. I'd love to do it sometime, I just never seem to remember or have the time.


Nothing quick about the way I do it, but I think the fastest way would involve a plucking apparatus. 

the fowl plucker


----------



## JFishy (Dec 10, 2019)

ajkulish said:


> Nothing quick about the way I do it, but I think the fastest way would involve a plucking apparatus.
> 
> the fowl plucker


Yeah makes sense. And I know it's not the cleanest either. Need a dedicated spot where feathers everywhere doesn't matter LOL


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah that plucker in the link looks to have a vac tube attachment which is a game changer. Hadnt seen that before, just the old school pluckers at garage sales which would surely peeve the neighbors lol


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Man, were the Geese flying yesterday all afternoon. 
Teasing us saying it the last day!


----------



## JSchipper (Dec 8, 2013)

JFishy said:


> What's the best/quickest way to pluck a duck? Is there one? LOL. I'd love to do it sometime, I just never seem to remember or have the time.


I do it in my garage and it makes very little mess. I got half a plastic barrel that I cut in half, throw a large heavy duty trash bag in it. Grab a pair of disposable latex gloves and start plucking over it. Late season birds are easy once you grab a large thumbful it'll come out easy. Use your thumbs to pull the remaining pin feathers with the grain and they fly right out. I've honestly never had to burn any off. I usually then use my knife to trace an almost square around both breasts not cutting down the breast bone. Start from one side then and you can keep all that could fat in the middle - just need a really sharp knife. Presentation is awesome and the amount of crispiness you get is insane. Good Luck!


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

3 giant canadas done with paraffin


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

stacemo said:


> 3 giant canadas done with paraffin
> View attachment 877452


WOW - that is a picture of dedication there!


----------

